# Parting out 2002 passat w8 4motion



## Jersey1971 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi, I am new to forum, and have found lots of valuable information on here, would like to thank you all for that. I have a 2002 VW Passat W8 4Motion I am looking to part out, fuel pump is currently out and honestly I do not have the funds to get er fixed, I have had some unexpected family health issues come up, and I need to come up with as much $ as I possibly can to be able to afford treatments (no health insurance), anyone interested please let me know. I am located in Southwest Missouri. Thank you for your time.


----------

